# How to photograph a sequence...



## Sirashley (Nov 10, 2012)

Hey guys, it's been a while since I have posted here. My wife and I had a baby, and time has been limited, but last year I posted a few threads about doing a sequence and I know people were curious as to how it was done. Well, I have started writing Sports Photography articles for Examiner.com and recently did an article on photographing a sports sequence so I figured I'd share it here. 

Here is the article

The perfect progression: How to capture the ultimate sports sequence - Fort Lauderdale Sports Photography | Examiner.com

The article focuses more on how to photograph it than how to do the post processing, but I included two links in the article to help with the Post production. With a 22 month old, I no longer have the time to do the video tutorials  Anyway, hope this helps inspire a few. Let me know if you have any questions or few free to post some results...


----------



## williamsteffe (Dec 6, 2012)

Nice composition Sirasley. Its so great to get such a good post on the very first day of my joining this forum. I'm gonna give it a try to capture a sequence and hope you would be there to help if I got stuck with some issue.


----------



## Sirashley (Dec 6, 2012)

Yeah man no problem. Really, the toughest part is the editing. That's why I included a few links to Youtube videos in the article on how to edit the shots, but if you get stuck just ask... Best of luck!


----------



## williamsteffe (Dec 11, 2012)

Thanks Sirashley


----------

